# Gen 2 speedometer issues



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone else have an issue in their Gen2, where the digital speedometer is 1.5 MPH off compared to the analog one?















Which one is right?!

Will eventually get this taken care of during my next oil change, but don't want to go out of my way to get it fixed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They both look right to me. 45 is on the 3rd tick after 40, so 43 would be somewhere in that general range.

Honestly I still don't really bother with the analog one because it's so hard to read at a quick glance.

Does your coolant gauge sit one tick OVER 1/2 all the time?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Coolant does go a tick over 1/2 most of the time, I've often wondered if that's normal or not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

shockz said:


> Coolant does go a tick over 1/2 most of the time, I've often wondered if that's normal or not.


Mine too - I guess it's normal. The Gen 1 ran 1 tick under 1/2.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

shockz said:


> Does anyone else have an issue in their Gen2, where the digital speedometer is 1.5 MPH off compared to the analog one?
> 
> View attachment 229330
> View attachment 229338
> ...


I cannot imagine a dealer taking this concern seriously.......and there really is nothing to repair. If it was off by 5mph or more then the only course of action is panel replacement.
The analogue is IMO, just about in agreement with the digital and in all seriousness, any analogue instrument falls into the 'close enough' range......same as any of the other analogue instruments.

If you split hairs that tightly you'll go crazy if you compare your readings (digital and analogue) to a GPS......be prepared to see the panel one to three percent higher than GPS actual.
Going further, as the tires wear, the percentage will increase since they are getting smaller in diameter.

Worry not, enjoy the car.

Rob


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Robby said:


> I cannot imagine a dealer taking this concern seriously.......and there really is nothing to repair. If it was off by 5mph or more then the only course of action is panel replacement.
> The analogue is IMO, just about in agreement with the digital and in all seriousness, any analogue instrument falls into the 'close enough' range......same as any of the other analogue instruments.
> 
> If you split hairs that tightly you'll go crazy if you compare your readings (digital and analogue) to a GPS......be prepared to see the panel one to three percent higher than GPS actual.
> ...


Oh, I'll absolutely be complaining over this. While it may sound important in the grand scheme of things, I pay my hard earned money for this and I expect a certain level of service from not only GM, but the dealer I purchase from. I've complained over "lesser" things and have had them repaired. It's a deficiency and it'll be repaired, otherwise I'll not use that dealer again and would also consider GM in question as well. It won't get that far, and it'll be repaired when asked for. I've never not once got my way with a reproducible, warranty issue/defect, except once, and involved corporate to resolve it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

shockz said:


> Oh, I'll absolutely be complaining over this. While it may sound important in the grand scheme of things, I pay my hard earned money for this and I expect a certain level of service from not only GM, but the dealer I purchase from. I've complained over "lesser" things and have had them repaired.


Where does it sit at 40? 45? 60?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't check that specifically, but I have noticed that the MPG calculation is if off compared to manual calculation (tank up, set trip odometer to zero, tank up, divide the odometer miles by the gas put in).
I have checked about five tanks now, and the variation has been between 99% to 90% (the computer being more optimistic).
In my previous 2011 Cruze, I checked it about seven times and it was around 97% each time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> I haven't check that specifically, but I have noticed that the MPG calculation is if off compared to manual calculation (tank up, set trip odometer to zero, tank up, divide the odometer miles by the gas put in).
> I have checked about five tanks now, and the variation has been between 99% to 90% (the computer being more optimistic).
> In my previous 2011 Cruze, I checked it about seven times and it was around 97% each time.


Both of mine (2012/2016) have consistently been 1.5-3 MPG off the manual calculation.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

shockz said:


> Oh, I'll absolutely be complaining over this. While it may sound important in the grand scheme of things, I pay my hard earned money for this and I expect a certain level of service from not only GM, but the dealer I purchase from. I've complained over "lesser" things and have had them repaired. It's a deficiency and it'll be repaired, otherwise I'll not use that dealer again and would also consider GM in question as well. It won't get that far, and it'll be repaired when asked for. I've never not once got my way with a reproducible, warranty issue/defect, except once, and involved corporate to resolve it.


Don't read this:

Speedometer Scandal! - Feature - Car and Driver


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Don't read this:
> 
> Speedometer Scandal! - Feature - Car and Driver


Toyota Corollas/Honda Odysseys/Toyota Priuses must show they're going faster by 10-15 mph then, since they're always crawling in the left lane. Hmm...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Sit lower. Seriously.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Don't read this:
> 
> Speedometer Scandal! - Feature - Car and Driver


Dealer ordered a new cluster under warranty, it'll be installed on Monday. I think you're misunderstanding that the gauges do not match what the corresponding digital readout indicates. I am not going to continuously subtract 1.7529593292 MPH every time I look at the analog gauge, which I do far more than the digital screen. I'm well aware of the inconsistencies of a vehicle speed in regards to tire size, tread, weight etc read as opposed to a GPS measurement. That's not my concern here.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Don't read this:
> 
> Speedometer Scandal! - Feature - Car and Driver


" GM's domestic products are the most accurate" So I guess the question is, which of the two in this domestic GM car is the most accurate one?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Both of mine (2012/2016) have consistently been 1.5-3 MPG off the manual calculation.


Its just odd that Gen 1 was consistently off 97%, but Gen 2 varies 90% to 99%. 
At least with Gen 2, if I assume the 90% all the time, my MPG for my commute is still better than Gen 1 at 97%. (39 mpg vs. 37 mpg) so even if the computer is off, Gen 2 is still a better car MPG for my driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> Its just odd that Gen 1 was consistently off 97%, but Gen 2 varies 90% to 99%.
> At least with Gen 2, if I assume the 90% all the time, my MPG for my commute is still better than Gen 1 at 97%. (39 mpg vs. 37 mpg) so even if the computer is off, Gen 2 is still a better car MPG for my driving.


My Gen 1 was never consistent. It could be anywhere from 1.5 to 5 MPG off (very rarely). Shrug.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SilverCruzer said:


> So I guess the question is, which of the two in this domestic GM car is the most accurate one?


I think it's safe to say that the digital display is the better reflection of what the car's computer wants to show you. To determine which is more accurate, you'd have to have some kind of outside measurement, such as a timed measured mile to know for sure.

Note that the error in the analog gauge is only about the width of the needle. And that can vary depending on the angle you're looking at the gauge.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Like others have more or less said, to be that nit picky is a waste of resources for a dealer, and just drive up the cost of business for GM and in turn that gets passed onto us consumers. I've compared my speedometer to my GPS on a Garmin, and my phone, and it is spot on accurate. If I change my seating position, my perception of the needle changes slightly. This is the same effect as if your'e in the passenger seat looking at the fuel gauge. (Or any of the gauges for that matter.) It will look like a different reading than when you're the driver because of the angle in which you're viewing it...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I am driving a 2018 Equinox for the time being, and I note that I can't get the seat low enough to show an accurate needle reading. My angle is wrong.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> I am driving a 2018 Equinox for the time being.


Do you like it? How is the pick up or acceleration? How would you compare the driving of that body with a 1.5 and the Cruze with a 1.4?


----------

